# Need GOOD payment gateway



## TiddliBoom.com (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi,

I'm looking for a good payment gateway with reasonable prices, etc. I have earlier used PayPal, 2Checkout and WorldPay, but I am honestly sick and tired of them - alas in different ways.

So: Are there any new players out here, some credit card processor/payment gateway without downright insulting conditions, insane prices, incomprehensive support pages or an application procedure that's a nigtmare?

All tips are welcome!!!


----------



## adamx8 (Mar 19, 2007)

I use paypal and have a merchant account with Merchant Warehouse. Paypal has been extremely good to me over the past 8 years without even one problem. Believe it or not I would rather pay their fees than pretty much anywhere else...at least there is no hidden fees with them. I really don't enjoy the merchant account because they seem to always get you with some fee or condition. I am actually thinking about dropping that soon and just sticking to paypal again. Been doing this for a long time and this is the best combination I have come up with.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> So: Are there any new players out here, some credit card processor/payment gateway without downright insulting conditions, insane prices, incomprehensive support pages or an application procedure that's a nigtmare?


Are there other ones that you've tried that you're not happy with?

I'm not sure what the options are for Swedish residents, but it's possible that you could get a traditional merchant account through your local bank branch.


----------



## TiddliBoom.com (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks Adam,

I am glad you like PayPal. Regretfully, that won't help me. If you read my post again, I think you'll find that I am asking for some other gateway BUT Paypal and the others I mentioned.

So, please, if anyone else is kind enough to post; I do not ask for your opinions about PayPal, 2checkout or WorldPay. I already know about them. I'm asking for some other option.


----------



## TiddliBoom.com (Aug 17, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Are there other ones that you've tried that you're not happy with?


Ehhh....Do I sense some sarcasm?


Rodney said:


> I'm not sure what the options are for Swedish residents, but it's possible that you could get a traditional merchant account through your local bank branch.


With a population of 9 million, the competition isn't that stiff and costs are ridiculous. Besides, the shop is aimed for US customers and should be designed for them.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Ehhh....Do I sense some sarcasm?


Nope, just trying to help. You seem to have some very specific requirements that are pretty subjective/relative: "without downright insulting conditions" "insane pricing", etc.

So I'm trying to get more objective information and criteria that will help others give you better suggestions 



> Besides, the shop is aimed for US customers and should be designed for them.


Sometimes the same options that are available to US based merchants aren't available to international based merchants, which is why I was suggesting a more local solution.

I don't think there are any new players other than the ones you've mentioned that are going to be a magic solution for you.



TibiBoom.com said:


> I am glad you like PayPal. Regretfully, that won't help me. If you read my post again, I think you'll find that I am asking for some other gateway BUT Paypal and the others I mentioned.
> 
> So, please, if anyone else is kind enough to post; I do not ask for your opinions about PayPal, 2checkout or WorldPay. I already know about them. I'm asking for some other option.


Also note that Adam offered an alternate option for you in his post "Merchant Warehouse". That may be worth looking into for you.


----------



## TiddliBoom.com (Aug 17, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Nope, just trying to help. You seem to have some very specific requirements that are pretty subjective/relative: "without downright insulting conditions" "insane pricing", etc.


hehe... well, I'm the kind of person who rarely surrender to offensive business concepts. I usually make a lot of noise, and even if I don't always manage to get better deals, I'm comforting myself with the fact that it's people like me that are forcing companies to offer better services of higher quality for less cost. That eventually benefits all.

I don't think my opinion about payment gateways is very objective. Or rather: I think the opinion is shared by many - even if I express them bluntly. Insulting conditions - oh yes. Read the fine print and make sure you're sitting comfortably while doing it. Insane pricing - yes. If you're a relatively small business, you're often ending up paying 10-12% of gross income to them. That's insane.

My worries is that Google, who already has started sniffing at this, will actually understand what merchants want, and will offer a service like that - which won't be hard since the existing payment processors are refusing to see what people want. With Google's financial strength and in the context of their other businesses, they will blow the competition out of the water, and Google's ambitions to own the world has moved yet another notch to fulfillment.



Rodney said:


> Also note that Adam offered an alternate option for you in his post "Merchant Warehouse". That may be worth looking into for you.


Yes, I missed that. I have contacted them and looking forward to see what they can offer. (Thanks Adam).

Sigh... I suppose I'll end up with 2co.com or PayPal after all anyway.....
Sorry for drivel......


----------



## grundys (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi.

Have you tried looking at someone like Metacharge - Merchant Accounts & Payment Processing? 

Thanks.


----------



## TiddliBoom.com (Aug 17, 2006)

grundys said:


> Hi.
> 
> Have you tried looking at someone like Metacharge - Merchant Accounts & Payment Processing?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi grundys,

Thanks for suggesting. I just sent them a request for a quote.....

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Just ran across this one that might be worth checking out: Metacharge - Merchant Accounts & Payment Processing


----------



## adamx8 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hope I gave you some insight. But I run 14 websites and I have searched high and low and like or not the 2 I gave were truly the best in price and offering. Anything besides them I believe you would be hurting yourself. I deal with Merchant warehouse, because they are the ONLY ones I found with awesome rates and NO CONTRACT.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also check out: SecureTrading


----------



## taggy1987 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi all ive read all of this im just wondering if you could help me im looking for a payment gateway for cards in my shop i don't want to rent a machine from the bank if i can help it coz im starting with the help of the prince trust and cash is tight. is there anyone online places where i can take payment rom customers in my shop? thanks


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

taggy1987 said:


> Hi all ive read all of this im just wondering if you could help me im looking for a payment gateway for cards in my shop i don't want to rent a machine from the bank if i can help it coz im starting with the help of the prince trust and cash is tight. is there anyone online places where i can take payment rom customers in my shop? thanks


Rick: I use Authorize.net and I can enter CC info manually through their website. Is that what you mean?


----------



## taggy1987 (Oct 16, 2007)

yes thanks for that i will check them out


----------



## TiddliBoom.com (Aug 17, 2006)

Since I started this thread and have since found a gateway I'm pretty pleased with, I thought I might add a post.

I'm now using ccnow.com which is - in many ways - the best I've ever tried (have previously used 2co.com, worldpay.com, paypal.com and a few more). It can be added to an existing cart (mine is completely custom made) or you can use their. 

The drawback is their support which leaves a LOT to be desired.


----------



## robby (Oct 29, 2007)

Has anyone used moneybookers? I've been using them more than a year ago and no problem at all. They used to have wider range of countries in their service, compared to PayPal. Since it's UK based, it's more suitable for Europeans.


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

Google Checkout is where its at: 
2% + $0.20 per transaction. No other fees.


----------



## corytrevor (Dec 6, 2006)

We've been using Authorize.net for years and were always pretty happy with them. Their support is starting to go downhill though.


----------

